# noframes Bereich



## realdave (24. März 2002)

Hallo.
könnte mir mal jemand kurz verraten was der noframes Bereich einer mit Frames konstruierten Seite ist?
Danke.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. März 2002)

no frames = keine Frames


Dieser Bereich ist gedacht um Ihn mirt Inhalt zu füllen, dewr für Browser gedacht ist, die nicht in der Lage sind FRAMES anzuzeigen , sprich dieser Bereich sollte schlicht gehalten einen Hinweis für ältere Broweser oder eine einfache alternative Seite ( am besten auch ohne Tabnellen und so enthalten )


----------



## realdave (24. März 2002)

Also ist dieser noframes Bereich so was ähnliches wie eine Startseite, auf der ich dem Besucher mehrere Alternativen meiner Seite zur Auswahl gebe?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. März 2002)

Stellen wir uns mal folgende Situation vor:

Ein Besucher kommt auf Deine Page mit einem Browser aus der "Steinzeit" *g* und daher kann er keine Frames betrachten.

Der Browser macht nun folgendes, der liest deinen Quelltext zeilenweise von oben nach unten und ignoriert alle Einträgem, die er nicht kennt, somit auch den Bereich in dem dein Frameset steht.

Er liest also nur den Bereich ein, der im No Frames steht:

<no frames>

Was hast Du für einen alten Browser?

</no Frames>

Ausgabe beim User:

WAS HAST DU FÜR EINEN ALTEN BROWSER?

Während der User mit dem neuen Browser dein Frameset kanns normal sieht und der Broser den Eintrag <noframes> überspringt und nicht anzeigt.

Das passiert also alles automatisch ohne da zutun des Anwenders/Users, das macht der Browser alleine nach dm IF Then else Prinzip:

If (Wenn) then (dann) else (sonst)

Wenn Frames angezeit werden können lade das Farmeset komplett, sonst lade nur den Text (Seite), dser sich im <no frames> Tag befindet.

Such mal nach dem Tool ( Achtung : Shareware ): Browserola, der kann dir das demonstrieren, da er unterschiedliche Browser simuliert.


----------



## Tribalman (26. März 2002)

Schön erklärt  

Könntest Du *bitteh* trotzdem Deine Signatur 
*etwas* schmaler gestalten. Thx

Tribal

P.S.: Wer zur Hölle benutzt überhaupt
noch Browser die keine Frames darstellen
können …


----------



## sam (26. März 2002)

keiner......noframes kann man sich heutzutage schenken


----------



## Adam Wille (26. März 2002)

Hi,

ich würde euch dennoch raten, in den noframes-Bereich einer Seite möglichen Content einfach mal stichpunkterweise einzutragen, da Suchmaschinen zum Teil ja in den noframes-Bereich gucken.
Und da hat man dann nen - auf deutsch gesagt - ******dreck davon, dass da steht:


> WAS HAST DU FÜR EINEN ALTEN BROWSER?




Geist


----------



## sam (27. März 2002)

jo, dann schreibt man lieber rein: BENUTZ NE ANDERE SUCHMASCHINE


----------



## Adam Wille (27. März 2002)

Sachen gibt's...


----------



## sam (27. März 2002)

...die gibts gar nicht!


----------



## Psyclic (27. März 2002)

lol


----------

